# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Offrir un coeur en cliquant pour diverses associations

## fanelan

Merci pour les associations

http://helpanimal.fr/associations

----------


## vagabong 68

Excellente idée d'avoir mis le lien.
Je "couere" depuis un moment.

----------


## fanelan

Merci.
"couere" ???

----------


## vagabong 68

Néologisme : "coeurer" : cliquer et valider un cœur.
Inversion de lettres, Fanelan, désolée

Voila, déjà coeurer deux fois, ce matin.

----------


## fanelan

Tu veux dire deux coeurs ? La prochaine tranche horaire est à partir de 16h00.

----------


## Yummy63

On peut donner des cœurs à toutes les associations ? Et ça leur rapport quoi au final ?

----------


## fanelan

Voici ce que j'ai trouvé comme infos pour les cliqueurs :
Visitez jusqu'à 3 fois par jour les pages de collectes de chaque association pour leur faire gagner quelques centimes ! C'est gratuit, rapide et très facile : il vous suffit de cliquer sur "offrir un coeur".

----------


## Yummy63

Merci Fan  :Smile:

----------


## vagabong 68

A 16 heures.
Yummy, la somme s'affiche dès que tu as cliqué.

----------


## Yummy63

Oui j'ai vu, merci  :Smile: 
par contre je n'ai pas pu cliquer pour toutes  je réessaie à 16:00  :Smile:

----------


## fanelan

Quand il y a noté "voir plus", c'est que c'est terminé ou va bientôt arriver.
Je fais confiance à notre "adorable pendule" Yummy pour le rappel.

----------


## Yummy63

> Quand il y a noté "voir plus", c'est que c'est terminé ou va bientôt arriver.
> Je fais confiance à notre "adorable pendule" Yummy pour le rappel.

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Coucou, moi aussi j'ai coeuré

----------


## Yummy63

Clic coeur fait

----------


## fanelan

J'avais zappé ; du rappel Yum

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait également.

----------


## champardenais

depuis que j'ai vu le lien grâce à Vagabond, je coeure moi aussi 3 fois par jour.

----------


## fanelan

Il faut quand même le dire, pour ceux qui cliquent DEJA ICI (*) : vagabond a des mains en or puisqu'elle n'utilise pas la souris  :: , elle ramène plein de petits centimes,  :: et pique les miens..., et Yummy est notre pendule de coeur, toujours là pour nous (ME) rappeler de cliquer  :: 

(*) si vous voulez aider d'autres assos juste avec un clic, demandez-nous les liens. Allez les  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> depuis que j'ai vu le lien grâce à Vagabond, je coeure moi aussi 3 fois par jour.


et en plus il y a une asso que l'on aime bien

----------


## Yummy63

Merci pour la dedicasse Fanelan

----------


## vagabong 68

Mes doigts en or vous remercient mais j'avoue pour se gratter, pas très efficaces.
P.S. Vous ne dormez jamais, Mesdames.

----------


## Yummy63

Oh que si Vagabong jusqu'à 10:00 aujourd'hui 
Clic coeur fait

----------


## fanelan



----------


## champardenais

qui vient nous rejoindre??? qui n'a pas encore cliquer sur offrir un cur??
http://helpanimal.fr/associations

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait pour ce soir

----------


## Yummy63

Fait aussi

----------


## JUMECA

fait !

MAIS qui sait pourquoi pour certaines asso. il n'y a pas "offrir un coeur" et par contre il y a "widget" qui sait ce que c'est???

----------


## champardenais

Jumeca, je ne sais pas ce que cela veut dire mais tu viens de me faire découvrir que les associations ne touchaient pas de l'argent mais des cadeaux gamelles couvertures jouets etc......

----------


## Yummy63

Clic coeur fait  :Smile:  
Bonne nuit

----------


## fanelan

petits coeurs aussi faits

----------


## fanelan

::

----------


## vagabong 68

Deux fois.

----------


## Yummy63

Fait

----------


## Yummy63

Clic cœur fait

----------


## Yummy63

Les derniers clics avant de dormir

----------


## fanelan



----------


## Yummy63

On clique

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## fanelan



----------


## Yummy63

Clic avant de dodo

----------


## Yummy63

Clic cœur fait

----------


## vagabong 68

Troisième clic.

----------


## champardenais

fait et partagé sur FB

----------


## fanelan

il n'y a pas beaucoup de coeurs à offrir, on attend vite les autres.

----------


## Yummy63

On oublie pas les clics cœur

----------


## fanelan



----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## fanelan



----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## fanelan

On les aime nos petits coeurs.

----------


## champardenais

Clic
http://helpanimal.fr/associations

----------


## vagabong 68

C'est fait deux fois.

----------


## fanelan

clic

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## fanelan

On a dépassé les 16h00, on clic

----------


## Yummy63

J'allais oublié  Merci Fanelan

----------


## bouletosse

cliiiiiiiiiiiiiic  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mado33

Cliqué ! Mais il faut attendre minuit 1 mn pour cliquer à nouveauça fait quand même des cagnottes au final.

----------


## Yummy63

Maintenant les prochains cœurs s'offrent à minuit  :Smile:

----------


## fanelan

la tranche horaire suivante est de 00h01 à 5h59 je pense, pas à 6h00.
Ben oui des petites cagnottes mais qui grimpent, c'est pour cela qu'il faut recruter des cliqueuses (eurs)

----------


## fanelan

> Maintenant les prochains cœurs s'offrent à minuit


tu m'as devancé, comme d'hab

----------


## Yummy63

Mais tu es toute aussi efficace

----------


## fanelan

Je ne sais si tu as vu, mais je suis montée en grade : Toujours à l'heure !

----------


## Yummy63

Exact  Ça va bien dans le contexte en plus :P

----------


## fanelan

clic - bonne nuit !

----------


## Yummy63

Bonne nuit

----------


## fanelan

Bonjour

----------


## Yummy63

Coucou Fanelan

----------


## Yummy63

Clic coeur

----------


## fanelan

Merci Yummi

----------


## Yummy63

Avalanche de cœurs

----------


## fanelan

qui n'a pas eu son petit coeur de 16h00

----------


## Yummy63

Avalanches de petits cœurs

----------


## fanelan



----------


## Yummy63



----------


## fanelan

Petit coeur du matin.

----------


## Yummy63



----------


## fanelan

On n'oublie pas nos petits coeurs

----------


## Yummy63

Non on oublie pas  :Smile:

----------


## fanelan

Clic coeur fait  :Smile:

----------


## Yummy63

Fait aussi  :Smile: 
Bonne nuit

----------


## fanelan



----------


## Yummy63



----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## fanelan

y'a trop foule sur ce post

----------


## Yummy63

Oui on est toutes les deux 
Cœurs offerts !

Bonne nuit Fanelan

----------


## fanelan

Moi aussi coeurs offerts.
Bonne nuit aussi à toi Yumm

----------


## JUMECA

je le fais aussi, c'est juste que je ne mets pas de message à chaque fois

----------


## Yummy63

Fait

----------


## champardenais

moi aussi 3x par jour et je partage sur FB

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## fanelan



----------


## fanelan

et un petit coeur de 16h00

----------


## Yummy63

Trop mignon ton Daffy sur ton avatar

----------


## fanelan

Merci  Oui un petit coeur d'amour ; je l'ai vu le samedi, craintif mais lorsque je l'appelai il venait ; je suis repartie sans car l'assistante animalière m'avait dit qu'il était trop craintif. J'y ai réfléchi toute la suite de la journée et le lendemain j'étais à l'ouverture de la SPA. L'on m'a demandé si je voulais le promener... je lui ai montré ma voiture, ouvert le coffre, aucune crainte.... mais pour lui changer le collier, il m'a mordu plusieurs fois mais doucement et le voilà chez moi depuis 8 jours.

----------


## champardenais

Bravo Fan, un heureux en plus caresses à daffy

----------


## fanelan

moi aussi

----------


## Yummy63

Il a l'air gâté 
Comme quoi tu as bien fais de persister  :Smile:

----------


## bouletosse

> et moi aussi heureuse

----------


## Caloute84

Il est super mignon Daffy !!!  ::  et un ptit clic en plus !

----------


## fanelan



----------


## Yummy63



----------


## fanelan



----------


## Yummy63



----------


## Yummy63



----------


## fanelan

Bonne nuit à tous

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

Moi aussi, je clique 3 fois par jour mais comme j'ai le rappel automatique, je ne passe pas par le forum.
Vous inquiétez pas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je découvre Daffy.
Trop chou, le loulou.
Bravo pour cette adoption Fanelan.

----------


## Yummy63



----------


## Yummy63



----------


## fanelan

je trouve que les cagnottes augmentent pas mal pour trois clics par jour

----------


## Yummy63

Bonne nuit

----------


## vagabong 68

Bonjour.

----------


## fanelan

Bonne journée.

----------


## Yummy63

Bonne journée

----------


## fanelan

et un petit coeur de plus !

----------


## Yummy63



----------


## champardenais

fait 
faut 1000 clics pour 1 euro

----------


## fanelan

tu nous casses le moral Champ ; non ce n'est pas possible.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## fanelan

il y a plus de cliqueurs que nous pensons  super !

----------


## fanelan

Oh Michèle

----------


## champardenais

heureusement Fan, beaucoup de monde fait comme nous et clique pour les 5 assos.........c'est vrai que cela monte assez vite........

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## fanelan

clic aussi

----------


## Yummy63

Re clic

----------


## champardenais

21.817 

relancer sur FB

----------


## MarieSue

Arf assez vite assez vite faut le dire vite 0,001 euro  :: ... Mais ça grimpe quand même  :Smile:

----------


## champardenais

21.967

----------


## fanelan

22.003

----------


## fanelan

22.105

----------


## fanelan

22.164 ou 22.174

----------


## champardenais

vous avez vu 6 assos maintenant cliquer 6 fois....
http://helpanimal.fr/associations

*il y a CROQUETTES DE L ESPOIR en plus....0.003 y a du boulot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## fanelan

et en plus il y a deux assos que j'aime bien qui sont en attente.

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## fanelan

clic

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## manu23

fait je ne connaissais pas ce site

----------


## fanelan

Merci pour eux !

----------


## fanelan

j'ai distribué mes petits coeurs à toutes les assos comme d'hab

----------


## Yummy63

Pareil

----------


## fanelan



----------


## champardenais

fait 22, 909

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## fanelan

Bonne nuit.

----------


## vagabong 68

Coeurs offerts.

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## fanelan

::

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## fanelan



----------


## fanelan

clic

----------


## vagabong 68

On reste motivés.

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## fanelan

clic bonne nuit à tous

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## fanelan



----------


## fanelan



----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## fanelan

Petit coeur de minuit. Bonne nuit à tout le monde.

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## fanelan

clic

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## fanelan

clic aussi bonne nuit

----------


## fanelan

petits coeurs du matin

----------


## Yummy63

Fait  :Smile:

----------


## fanelan

petits coeurs du goûter

----------


## Yummy63

Merci pour le rappel

----------


## Yummy63

Clic  :Smile:

----------


## fanelan

clic ::

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## fanelan

clic bonne nuit à tous

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## fanelan

J'ai copié ton lapin il est top mignon !
Clic

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## fanelan

Au Paradis : 25.694
Les Croquettes : 2.934

----------


## Yummy63

Clicoeur

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68



----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## fanelan

clic

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## fanelan

Clic

----------


## fanelan

clic

----------


## fanelan

Au Paradis : 26.524
Les Croquettes : 3.702

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## fanelan

Offrons nos petits coeurs de 16h00

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## fanelan

vivement que les collectes en attente soient cliquables

----------


## fanelan

La collecte Félin'possible est terminée.

----------


## Yummy63

Clic  :Smile:

----------


## fanelan

clic bonne nuit

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## fanelan

J'aime bien ton avatar

----------


## Yummy63

Merci Fanelan

----------


## fanelan

Bonne journée

----------


## fanelan



----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## vagabong 68

Je clique toujours même si je ne poste pas.

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## Yummy63

Clic 

http://helpanimal.fr/associations

----------


## fanelan

Merci Yum du rappel pour ces petits coeurs

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

C'est fait.

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## fanelan



----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## fanelan

clic

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## fanelan

Merci du rappel ! Clics faits.

----------


## fanelan

Clics faits.
6 assos en attente

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait une première fois.
Je cliquerai après 16 heures.

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Vu pour la 1ère fois hier. Depuis je clic et re-clic.

----------


## champardenais

http://helpanimal.fr/associations

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## fanelan



----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Clic à 7h30. Il est 8h15, j'y retourne.

----------


## vagabong 68

Oui, il ne faut pas se gêner pour cliquer.
Merci, merci.

----------


## fanelan

Hé les filles, vous oubliez les tranches horaires

----------


## vagabong 68

> Hé les filles, vous oubliez les tranches horaires


Suis là.

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## fanelan

J'arrive !!!!

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## fanelan



----------


## fanelan

J'ai offert mes petits coeurs !

----------


## fanelan



----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Clic à 7h55 et re-clic à 8h15. Plus qu'a attendre 16h01.

----------


## fanelan

Super ton idée ; après tu peux retourner te recoucher

----------


## fanelan

Voici les petits coeur de 16h00

----------


## vagabong 68

> Voici les petits coeur de 16h00


Et les miens aussi.

----------


## fanelan

Petits clics de la nouvelle année

----------


## fanelan



----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## fanelan

Clic

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## fanelan

clic

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## vagabong 68

Bravo aux cliqueuses assidues.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## fanelan



----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

Fini pour ce soir.

----------


## Yummy63

De même  :Smile:

----------


## fanelan



----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

A demain.

----------


## fanelan

clic !

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## fanelan



----------


## fanelan



----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

Petit à petit, les cagnottes augmentent.
Merci à tous les cliqueurs.

----------


## fanelan

http://helpanimal.fr/associations

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## fanelan

N'oublions pas nos petits coeurs.

----------


## vagabong 68

A demain.

----------


## fanelan

A demain Vag.

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## fanelan

Ca serait bien que les autres assos deviennent actives.

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Clic fait à 7h50, j'y retourne pour la tranche 8h 16h.

----------


## fanelan

Rusée Sandrine merci pour les petits coeurs.

----------


## Skassounette71

Fait!

----------


## papillon68

fait

----------


## vagabong 68

Coucou Papillon.

----------


## lilinea59

pas de soucis je le fais tous les jours 
je n'avais pas vu ce post pourtant mais je suis fidèle au poste

- - - Mise à jour - - -

matin , aprés midi et même quand je peux à minuit  ::

----------


## fanelan



----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

Oui je coeure tous les jours au moins 3 fois.

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## Skassounette71

Fait!

----------


## lilinea59

c'est fait , ça fait tellement de bien au coeur

----------


## fanelan

La cagnotte s'élève maintenant à 36,978 .

----------


## papillon68

clics fait

----------


## fanelan

Il est beau ton lapin Pap, je veux le même !!!!!!

----------


## lilinea59

fidèle au poste 
petit coeur fait

----------


## Skassounette71

Fait!

----------


## fanelan

petits coeurs de 16h00

----------


## vagabong 68

Aussi.

----------


## papillon68

http://helpanimal.fr/associations

----------


## fanelan

::

----------


## champardenais

fait

----------


## Skassounette71

Fait!

----------


## vagabong 68

Les petits curs, c'est fait.

----------


## lilinea59

petit coeur de 16 heures FAIT  ::

----------


## fanelan

Petits coeurs de 16h00 en retard mais fait !

C'est pour cela que j'adore les rappels !

----------


## fanelan

Premiers petits coeurs de la journée

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## Skassounette71

Fait!

----------


## lilinea59

on attends le ptit coeur de 16 h avec impatience

----------


## FLO78

Fait

----------


## fanelan

Les petits coeurs de 16h00 vous attendent !

Vous pouvez revenir voter à partir de 00h01 demain !

----------


## lilinea59

fait également

----------


## fanelan



----------


## Skassounette71

Clic!  


http://helpanimal.fr/associations

----------


## fanelan

Ca monte doucement mais au moins on n'est pas bloqué !
La cagnotte s'élève maintenant à 38,131 €.

----------


## lilinea59

voui voui doucement mais surement

----------


## fanelan



----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## lilinea59

fait

----------


## Skassounette71

Clic!

----------


## fanelan



----------


## lilinea59

tout fait

----------


## Skassounette71

Fait!

----------


## Skassounette71

Clic!

----------


## fanelan



----------


## papillon68

clic clic

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait 3 fois chaque jour.

----------


## fanelan

Moi aussi, fidèle aux petits loulous.

----------


## fanelan

Oh les autres assos toujours pas en ligne.

----------


## lilinea59

toujours fidèle au poste pour les ptits coeurs

----------


## champardenais

fait également 3x /jour

----------


## Skassounette71

Clic!

http://helpanimal.fr/associations/

----------


## fanelan

::  Bon dimanche à tous.

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## papillon68

moi aussi tous les jours

----------


## lilinea59

idem je n'oublie pas

----------


## fanelan

Au Paradis des Chats : La cagnotte s'élève maintenant à 40,593 €.

----------


## vagabong 68

Toujours fidèle au poste, malgré mes soucis de connexion, j'ai pu cliquer tous les jours par mon lien direct.

----------


## vagabong 68

Deuxième série.

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## lilinea59

clic clic

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

Premiers clics faits avant 8 heures.
Il me reste encore 2 possibilités pour la journée.

----------


## fanelan

Moi aussi, çà ne fait pas beaucoup hein ! toutes les 8 heures.

----------


## vagabong 68

Deuxièmes clics, c'est fait.

Oui Fan., on s'adapte.

----------


## lilinea59

oui clics faits également
j'espère tenir pour le prochain ...

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

bonne nuit tout le monde

----------


## fanelan

Petits  offerts.

----------


## vagabong 68

Premiers clics faits, je suis fin prête pour les deuxièmes dans quelques minutes.
Echauffement des petits doigts et je reclique.

----------


## vagabong 68

Ca y est, deuxième série bouclée.
Je repasserai après 16 heures.
Bonne journée à mes amies cliqueuses.

----------


## fanelan

Bonne journée à toi aussi Vag ; grand soleil chez moi

----------


## papillon68

bisous bisous clic clic clic

----------


## fanelan

Merci du rappel ! Petits coeurs de 16h00.

La cagnotte s'élève maintenant à 41,336 €.

----------


## vagabong 68

> Bonne journée à toi aussi Vag ; grand soleil chez moi


Merci Fan, la journée fut belle.

Derniers clics de la journée pour ma part, à demain.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> bisous bisous clic clic clic


Plein de bisous à toi aussi, chère amie.

----------


## fanelan

J'ai les yeux qu se ferment mais comme je sais que je ne serai pas réveillée à 8h00, j'ai fait mes clics.

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait à tout de suite pour les deuxièmes.

----------


## papillon68

moi aussi

----------


## vagabong 68

Deuxième session : 41,533 pour les minous de Danielle.
Euh, ne pas se méprendre, je coeure pour tous.

Bonne journée.

----------


## lilinea59

coeurez coeurons ensemble

----------


## fanelan



----------


## lilinea59

41,689 allez zou

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait pour la journée.
A demain.

----------


## papillon68



----------


## Skassounette71

Clic!  

Bonne nuit!

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.
Retour après 16 heures.

----------


## champardenais

http://helpanimal.fr/associations

----------


## Skassounette71

Fait!

----------


## fanelan

Fait aussi

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait pour la journée.

----------


## lilinea59

du côté des coeurs pas de soucis ça marche

----------


## fanelan

oh oui, on se console !

----------


## fanelan

Fait!

----------


## vagabong 68

Les deux séries du matin sont faites.
A 16 heures.

----------


## fanelan

Ne me dit pas que tu mets ton réveil ?

----------


## vagabong 68

> Ne me dit pas que tu mets ton réveil ?


C'est une bonne idée, mais je n'en ai pas besoin, mon réveil s'appelle Vagabong.
Merci.

- - - Mise à jour - - 

Derniers clics de la journée.
A demain.

----------


## vagabong 68

Deuxième série de faite.
A 16 heures.

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## vagabong 68

A demain.

----------


## vagabong 68

Deuxième série à 8 heures.

----------


## vagabong 68

A 16 heures pour la suite.

----------


## vagabong 68

A demain.

----------


## Yummy63

Clic 

A demain  :Smile:

----------


## Skassounette71

Fait!  
Bonne soirée!

----------


## vagabong 68

Ouf, j'ai réussi les deux séries de justesse, avant 8 heures.

----------


## fanelan

::

----------


## Skassounette71

Fait!

----------


## Yummy63

Fait aussi  :Smile:

----------


## vagabong 68

A demain.

----------


## vagabong 68

Deuxième série faite.
A plus tard.

----------


## fanelan

Fait.

----------


## lilinea59

j'attends le ptit coeur de 16 heures
vite vite il arrive

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et je voudrais juste rappeler qu'il y a aussi "actuanimaux", "clicanimaux", "croquette gratuite" qui sont d'autres sites où il suffit de cliquer  :Smile:

----------


## vagabong 68

A demain.

----------


## lilinea59

> Clic
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Et je voudrais juste rappeler qu'il y a aussi "actuanimaux", "clicanimaux", "croquette gratuite" qui sont d'autres sites où il suffit de cliquer


 ze cliques tous les jours et sur tout ce que l'on peut cliquer

----------


## Yummy63

Merci Lilinea  :Smile:

----------


## Skassounette71

Clic!

----------


## fanelan



----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## vagabong 68

Deuxième série dans quelques minutes.

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait pour ce matin.

----------


## Skassounette71

Clic!

----------


## fanelan

de 16h00.

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## lilinea59

:: ptits coeurs faits

----------


## vagabong 68

Clic aussi.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## Skassounette71

Fait!

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

A demain pour de nouveaux clics.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

C'est reparti.

----------


## vagabong 68

Refait.

----------


## fanelan

Distribué mes petits coeurs !

----------


## Yummy63

Fait

----------


## vagabong 68

Fini pour aujourd'hui.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

C'est reparti, les amies.

----------


## vagabong 68

Deuxième série est faite.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## Yummy63

Fait

----------


## vagabong 68

A demain.

----------


## lilinea59

fait et refait mais pour celui de 00h00 je pourrais pas tenir 
donc à demain

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.

----------


## vagabong 68

Refait.

----------


## fanelan

Refait.

----------


## NeoClo



----------


## vagabong 68

A demain pour de nouveaux cœurs.

----------


## fanelan

http://helpanimal.fr/associations/

----------


## vagabong 68

La suite dans un quart d'heure.

----------


## vagabong 68

A plus tard.

----------


## fanelan

Eh bien Vag, tu as pris le rythme, super pour ces petits coeurs

----------


## NeoClo

Fait et refait

----------


## vagabong 68

Hop à demain.

----------


## lilinea59

coeur et coeur faits 
A demain également

----------


## NeoClo

Re-re-fait

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## fanelan

Premiers coeurs de la journée

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.

----------


## papillon68

fait

----------


## vagabong 68

45,756 pour les minous de Danielle au deuxième clic.
Coucou Papillon.

Bonne journée à toutes.

----------


## fanelan

Pourquoi c'est noté "en cours" pour la collecte de Danielle et pas sur les autres ???

----------


## vagabong 68

A demain.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pourquoi c'est noté "en cours" pour la collecte de Danielle et pas sur les autres ???
> 
> http://helpanimal.fr/associations/


Parce que tu as peut-être cliqué sur le mauvais endroit.
Réessaye, ça marche ici.

----------


## NeoClo



----------


## fanelan

> A demain.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Parce que tu as peut-être cliqué sur le mauvais endroit.
> Réessaye, ça marche ici.



Là ce n'était plus marqué, et pour les autres c'est noté "bientôt" mais je trouve que c'est long à venir.

A demain Vag

----------


## vagabong 68

A demain, ma belle.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

Les p'tits coeurs, c'est fait.

----------


## vagabong 68

Coeurs du matin, offerts.

----------


## fanelan

Petits coeurs du matin.

----------


## Yummy63

Clic 

Bonne journée  :Smile:

----------


## NeoClo



----------


## lilinea59

ptit coeur du matin et ptit coeur de l'aprem faits

----------


## Yummy63

Fait

----------


## vagabong 68

A demain.

----------


## NeoClo



----------


## vagabong 68

A tout de suite.

----------


## vagabong 68

Refait.

----------


## fanelan

http://helpanimal.fr/associations/

----------


## Yummy63

Fait

----------


## lilinea59



----------


## vagabong 68

Fait pour la journée.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

Et les petits coeurs, c'est fait.
Au lit.

----------


## vagabong 68

Petits coeurs du matin,
coquins.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## NeoClo



----------


## vagabong 68

Fait pour aujourd'hui.

----------


## NeoClo

re

----------


## fanelan



----------


## fanelan

Fait.
Bon dimanche.

----------


## vagabong 68

Et de deux.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## NeoClo

http://helpanimal.fr/associations

----------


## vagabong 68

Ca y est, j'ai fait ma série de clics/curs pour ce jour.
A demain.

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Fait pour aujourd'hui

----------


## lilinea59

idem j'ai fait tous les coeurs que je pouvais , j'ai même tenté un de plus mais  ça n'a pas marché !

----------


## NeoClo

re

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

Ouf, de justesse pour les premiers clics.

----------


## vagabong 68

A 16 heures.

----------


## NeoClo

http://helpanimal.fr/associations

----------


## fanelan

Tu a vu Vag, je te copie, ouff plus que trois minutes. A tout de suite.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

> Tu a vu Vag, je te copie, ouff plus que trois minutes. A tout de suite.


LOL !
Je fais des émules.

Mission accomplie pour aujourd'hui, m'en vais cliquer ailleurs.

----------


## NeoClo

re

----------


## NeoClo

re-re

----------


## lilinea59

oups j'ai failli oublier le ptit coeur de 16 h, mais ça y est je l'ai fait

----------


## fanelan

C'est pour cela que j'adore lorsque chacun met un petit message, cela nous fait "une piqûre de rappel". ::

----------


## vagabong 68

Suis dans le starting block pour la deuxième série


Vroum, vroum !!!!!!!

----------


## fanelan

*ATTENTION* à tous, ne restez pas   Vag a des ailes aujourd'hui.

----------


## NeoClo

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Suis dans le starting block pour la deuxième série
> 
> 
> Vroum, vroum !!!!!!!


Attention au départ 
Ça va chauffer

----------


## vagabong 68

Voilà, j'atterris.
A demain pour nos trois séries.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## NeoClo



----------


## vagabong 68

Fait les deux séries.
A 16 heures.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## papillon68

clics 8h fait

----------


## NeoClo



----------


## fanelan



----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Les 3 séries faites. A demain.

----------


## NeoClo

re

----------


## vagabong 68

A demain les clicoeurs !

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

Deux séries.
Plus qu'une.

----------


## fanelan

???? on a droit à quatre séries

----------


## NeoClo

> A demain les clicoeurs !


Bien trouvé !   

- - - Mise à jour - - -

 

http://helpanimal.fr/associations/

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

A demain les clicoeurs.
Je trouve ce mot joli, il représente vraiment ce que je ressens en votre compagnie.
A demain.

----------


## lilinea59

fait fait

----------


## fanelan

> A demain les clicoeurs.
> Je trouve ce mot joli, il représente vraiment ce que je ressens en votre compagnie.
> A demain.


Cela est touchant.

----------


## NeoClo



----------


## vagabong 68

Bonjour les p'tits cœurs.
A nos clics.

----------


## fanelan

Bonjour Vag,
Petits coeurs du matin faits.

----------


## papillon68

coucou clics tous les jours fait

----------


## fanelan

Petits coeurs de 16h00.

----------


## vagabong 68

Mission accomplie.

----------


## NeoClo

> Bonjour Vag,
> Petits coeurs du matin faits.


Nous avons droit à une "vag" poétique

----------


## lilinea59

tout fait également

----------


## fanelan

Petits coeurs de la nuit.

----------


## NeoClo



----------


## fanelan

Profitons des clics que l'on peut faire, l'autre site est toujours bloqué.

----------


## vagabong 68

Deux séries du matin, faites.

----------


## fanelan

http://helpanimal.fr/associations/

----------


## lilinea59

oui là au moins je peux faire mes ptits coeurs

----------


## vagabong 68

Oui, on les aime bien nos p'tis cœurs.

----------


## fanelan

et quelques petits coeurs de plus.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

Prête pour le deuxième clic.

----------


## papillon68



----------


## vagabong 68

Deuxièmes clics avalés.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## NeoClo



----------


## vagabong 68

A demain.

----------


## fanelan

Bonne fin de journée.

----------


## NeoClo

re 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> A demain.


Bonne soirée

----------


## vagabong 68

Enfin un site qui ramène des soussous !

----------


## vagabong 68

Et re...

----------


## NeoClo



----------


## fanelan



----------


## lilinea59

deux ptits coeurs faits 
et là au moins ça marche et c'est pas Aie Aie Aie  ::

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

Curs de l'après-midi,
clics.

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Les 3 séries faites

----------


## Skassounette71

Clic!

----------


## NeoClo

re

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

Prête pour la série suivante.

----------


## vagabong 68

Re.

----------


## fanelan

Petits coeurs du matin.

----------


## NeoClo



----------


## fanelan

Petits coeurs de 16h00.

----------


## vagabong 68

Petits cœurs de la journée.

----------


## lilinea59

pour mailforgood je peux pas mais pour les ptits coeurs heureusement ça marcheeeeeeeeee

----------


## NeoClo

re

----------


## vagabong 68

A 16 heures, mes deux clics du matin sont faits.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## NeoClo



----------


## vagabong 68

J'ai cliqué et j'y ai mis tout mon cœur.

----------


## fanelan

> J'ai cliqué et j'y ai mis tout mon cœur.

----------


## papillon68



----------


## NeoClo

re

----------


## vagabong 68

Voilà, à tout de suite.

----------


## vagabong 68

Encore un p'tit coup de cur cette après-midi et c'est fini pour la journée.

----------


## fanelan

Petits coeurs du matin.

----------


## vagabong 68

Coeurs du soir.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## lilinea59

tout fait tout fait les ptits coeurs 

A demain de bonne heure

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.

----------


## vagabong 68

Voilà, troisième série après 16 heures.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

A demain.

----------


## fanelan

A demain.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

Fait deux fois.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

A demain pour d'autres cœurs.

----------


## fanelan

::  ::

----------


## champardenais

http://helpanimal.fr/associations/

----------


## Sandrine Messigny



----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.

----------


## vagabong 68

A vos curs.

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

2 de fait. Plus qu'à attendre 16h.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Dernier petit cœur fait

----------


## NeoClo



----------


## vagabong 68

Fini pour ce soir.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

Fait et à refaire dans quelques minutes.

----------


## vagabong 68

A plus tard.

----------


## papillon68

fait , attends 16h maintenant

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

A demain.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## NeoClo



----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

Encore quelques minutes et hop, deuxième série.

----------


## vagabong 68

A plus tard.

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

2 premiers  fait. A ce soir.

----------


## fanelan

Petits coeurs de 16h00 en retard mais on a encore le temps !

----------


## vagabong 68

Oui, comme on a le temps, j'ai un peu traîné.
Mission accomplie.

----------


## NeoClo



----------


## fanelan

Peut-être qu'en écrivant sur le site on pourrait demander 6 coeurs par jour ?

----------


## vagabong 68

> Peut-être qu'en écrivant sur le site on pourrait demander 6 coeurs par jour ?


Excellente idée, Fan.

----------


## vagabong 68

Re.

----------


## fanelan

J'ai essayé de les contacter mais le lien ne fonctionne pas pour l'instant !
L'on a droit à trois coeurs pour l'instant, je pense que six cela va faire beaucoup, on peut peut-être commencer par en demander un supplémentaire ?

----------


## vagabong 68

Voilà, voilà.

Bonne idée Fan.

----------


## fanelan

Je viens de leur envoyer un gentil mail en leur demandant un coeur de plus sur les 24 heures.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

A plus tard.

----------


## vagabong 68

Refait.

----------


## NeoClo



----------


## vagabong 68

Fini pour aujourd'hui.

----------


## fanelan

Petits coeurs de 16h00 en retard, mais fait !

----------


## NeoClo

re

----------


## vagabong 68

Ca avance lentement mais sûrement.

----------


## vagabong 68

Re.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

A demain, les p'tits cœurs.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

Deux séries du matin,
c'est fait.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

J'ai "coeuré" pour la journée.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68



----------


## vagabong 68

Re.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## NeoClo



----------


## fanelan



----------


## NeoClo

re

----------


## lilinea59

la au moins avec les ptits coeurs ça marche 
deux ptits coeurs pour aujourd'hui

----------


## vagabong 68

> la au moins avec les ptits coeurs ça marche 
> deux ptits coeurs pour aujourd'hui


Merci petit cœur.

Première série de faite.
A la suivante collecte.

----------


## vagabong 68

Des p'tis coeurs, des p'tits curs encore des p'tits curs.

----------


## fanelan

Fait.

----------


## NeoClo

Des p'tis coeurs, des p'tits cœurs encore des p'tits cœur

----------


## vagabong 68

Des petits cœurs, des petits cœurs.

----------


## fanelan

Merci, merci, merciii de m'avoir permis de cliquer ! J'avais zapper.

----------


## NeoClo

re

----------


## vagabong 68

Parée pour la deuxième série.

----------


## vagabong 68

Et de deux.

----------


## fanelan

Bravo

----------


## NeoClo



----------


## fanelan

Quelques clics !

----------


## vagabong 68

Clics du soir,
bonsoir.

----------


## vagabong 68

Une valeur sûre, les p'tis curs.

----------


## fanelan

Oui, mais on est restreintes.

----------


## vagabong 68

Oui dommage.
A plus tard.

----------


## NeoClo



----------


## vagabong 68



----------


## champardenais

fait aussi 
http://helpanimal.fr/associations/

----------


## NeoClo

re

----------


## fanelan

Premiers clics du jour.

----------


## vagabong 68

> Premiers clics du jour.


Faits.

----------


## fanelan

Faits.

----------


## vagabong 68

Re.

----------


## vagabong 68

A demain, les p'tits curs.

----------


## NeoClo



----------


## vagabong 68

Cœurs matinaux,
géniaux.

----------


## fanelan

Petits coeurs faits.

----------


## vagabong 68

Moi aussi.

----------


## vagabong 68

Dernière série de la journée, faite.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## NeoClo



----------


## lilinea59

heureusement que les ptits coeurs ça fonctionne car pour les autres clics ça bloque (pfff)

----------


## vagabong 68

Mes p'tits cœurs du matin.

----------


## vagabong 68

Et de deux.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## NeoClo



----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

Terminé pour aujourd'hui.
Coucou Morphée, j'arriveeeeeeeeee.

----------


## fanelan

Déjà dans les bras de Morphée, alors de beaux rêves.

----------


## vagabong 68

Coucou.

Les rêves furent rares mais la nuit fut bonne.

Les clics du "avant 8 heures" sont faits.

----------


## vagabong 68

After 8 est fait.

----------


## fanelan

Petits coeurs du dimanche.

----------


## NeoClo

Coeurs paresseux

----------


## vagabong 68

> Coeurs paresseux


Mais cœurs heureux.

A demain.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## fanelan

Petits coeurs de la nuit.

----------


## vagabong 68

> Petits coeurs de la nuit.


Cui cui.

Petits cœurs du matin,
coquins ?

----------


## vagabong 68

After eight, fait.

----------


## fanelan

Petits coeurs du matin.

----------


## vagabong 68

A vos petits cœurs, Mesdames.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## NeoClo

Coeurs du soir bonsoir

----------


## vagabong 68

Du matin.

----------


## fanelan

Petits coeurs du matin.

----------


## vagabong 68

Deuxième série effectuée.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

Fini pour aujourd'hui.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

Les deux séries du matin, faites.

----------


## fanelan

Clic.

----------


## lilinea59

tout fait tout  fait

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

Arrivée à temps pour les premiers cœurs.
Ouf. Salut, salut.

----------


## vagabong 68

Re.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## fanelan

Tu as vu Vag, je te copie.

----------


## vagabong 68

> Tu as vu Vag, je te copie.
> 
> http://helpanimal.fr/associations/



Pas de souci, si c'est fait avec cœur.

Première série.

----------


## vagabong 68

P'tits curs de midi,
gratuits.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

A demain.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

Ouf, le "avant 8" de justesse !

----------


## vagabong 68

Par contre pour le "après 8", j'ai une sacrée marge !

----------


## fanelan

Petits coeurs du matin.

----------


## vagabong 68

Terminé pour aujourd'hui.

----------


## fanelan

Petits coeurs de 16h00 en retard.

----------


## vagabong 68

Avant et après "8 heures" faits.

----------


## champardenais

fait
http://helpanimal.fr/associations/

----------


## fanelan

Fait.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## NeoClo



----------


## vagabong 68



----------


## vagabong 68

Ouf, premiers coeurs in extremis !

----------


## vagabong 68

Re.

----------


## fanelan

Cliqué.

----------


## NeoClo



----------


## lilinea59

coeurs faits

----------


## fanelan

Petits coeurs cliqués.

----------


## NeoClo

re

----------


## vagabong 68

Terminé pour ce soir.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

Clics, clics.

----------


## vagabong 68

Et de deux.

----------


## vagabong 68

J'ai offert tous mes curs pour la journée.
J'ai hâte de vous retrouver.

----------


## NeoClo

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai offert tous mes cœurs pour la journée.
> J'ai hâte de vous retrouver.

----------


## vagabong 68



----------


## vagabong 68

Re.

----------


## fanelan

Cliqué.

----------


## NeoClo



----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

Deus séries du matin : faites.

----------


## champardenais

http://helpanimal.fr/associations/

----------


## fanelan

Deux séries aussi.

----------


## NeoClo



----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

Terminé.

----------


## fanelan

Petits coeurs de la nuit.

----------


## vagabong 68

> Petits coeurs de la nuit.


Cui, cui.

----------


## vagabong 68

Refait.

----------


## lilinea59

fait et refait 
ça monte c'est super ça

----------


## vagabong 68

Fini.

----------


## fanelan

Merci pour le rappel !

----------


## vagabong 68

Deux séries du matin,
coin coin.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## fanelan



----------


## NeoClo



----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

Les deux clics du matin, faits.

----------


## NeoClo



----------


## fanelan



----------


## NeoClo



----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

A demain.

----------


## NeoClo

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> A demain.


Avec plaisir! Bonne nuit !

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

Coucou.

----------


## vagabong 68

Re coucou.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## NeoClo



----------


## fanelan

Petits coeurs de 16h00 faits.

----------


## NeoClo



----------


## vagabong 68

Alors à demain.

----------


## NeoClo



----------


## fanelan



----------


## NeoClo



----------


## vagabong 68

Plus de cœurs pour aujourd'hui.

----------


## fanelan

Petits coeurs faits.

----------


## NeoClo

Bonne nuit...

----------


## vagabong 68

Les deux séries du matin faites.

Bonne journée à tous les p'tits cœurs.

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## NeoClo



----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

Derniers clics de la journée.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## NeoClo



----------


## vagabong 68

A plus tard.

----------


## fanelan

Il y a quelques temps j'avais envoyé un mail, et j'ai reçu la réponse aujourd'hui.
Bonne journée à tout le monde.
Bonjour,

Toutes mes excuses pour les réponses en retard, mon état de santé n'est pas au beau fixe.
Non cela n'est pas possible, le nombre de coeur est déjà à son maximum.



Bonne journée à vous



Le 11 mars 2015 20:06, Francoise PEQ -----@orange.fr> a écrit :Bonsoir,
Nous sommes plusieurs personnes à cliquer tous les jours pour les petits coeurs.

Nous souhaiterions vous poser une question : serait-il possible de nous rajouter un petit coeur supplémentaire sur les 24 heures, cela nous ferait grand plaisir.

Je vous remercie de l'aide que vous pourrez nous apporter.

Bonne soirée.
Françoise et ses copines cliqueuses.

----------


## lilinea59

dommage 
mais on va y arriver pas de problème
nous formons une sacré équipe de cliqueuses et rien ne nous arrêtera

----------


## NeoClo

**

----------


## fanelan



----------


## lilinea59

voilà voilà les ptits coeurs sont rajoutés

----------


## fanelan



----------


## NeoClo



----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.

Merci pour la réponse, Fan.

----------


## papillon68

je viens de recevoir un mail , le site ferme le 15 avril , les adresses des associations sont demandées pour l'envoi de chèque après la fermeture du site , c'est triste

----------


## vagabong 68

Cliqué 2 fois.

Bien triste nouvelle.
Il nous reste quelques jours alors cliquons.

----------


## NeoClo



----------


## fanelan

Zuttt. Papillon l'asso de Danielle est inscrite sur Hello Asso ?

----------


## papillon68

oui Fanelan sur Helloasso depuis octobre 2012 ce pourquoi le montant parait haut , mais depuis l'année dernière bien moins de pubs , je mets les différents liens de clics :

http://www.helloasso.com/association...adis-des-chats

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/couvertures/

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/nourriture/

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/couvertures/


http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php?id=366

merci à toutes et tous pour vos clics 
http://association-au-paradis-des-ch...e-monsite.com/

----------


## fanelan

Je ne savais pas pour Hello que Danielle y était. Je pense qu'il faudrait créer un post QUE pour Hello non, comme cela on pourrait faire comme pour d'autres assos, mettre le montant à chaque fois qu'il y a des clics ; en plus c'est stimulant.


4.222.41 ----- 4.223.01. Je continue les pubs sont ultra-courtes, c'est super !

----------


## fanelan

Et voilà : 4.224.00

Petits coeurs faits.

----------


## papillon68

et pour aller plus vite sur hello il suffit de taper les 3 premières lettres de la pub

----------


## vagabong 68

Voilà, les coeurs sont faits.

----------


## fanelan

> et pour aller plus vite sur hello il suffit de taper les 3 premières lettres de la pub


Même pas, tu cliques à l'endroit où tu dois écrire le mot puis entrée et hop !
Ce qui est fabuleux c'est que les pubs sont courtes, et surtout cela ne bloque pas comme pour les autres assos. Un réel plaisir de voir monter le compteur  
J'ai retiré le premier chiffre de gauche.

224.39 je crois ----- 225.08 ----- aieeeeeeeee

----------


## papillon68

226,00

----------


## fanelan

Ohhhhhhh je reviens pendant que çà grimpe, grimpe avant d'être complètement bloquée.

226.30 ----- râté, toujours bloquée.

----------


## vagabong 68

Les deux séries du matin faites.

Tu ne cliques rien, ça marche sans problème.
Alors qu'au début, il fallait copier scrupuleusement le mot sinon ça ne fonctionnait pas.
La moindre erreur et tu recommençais !

----------


## fanelan

Vag tu ne mets même pas ta souris dans le cadre ?

Petits coeurs faits.

----------


## NeoClo

**

----------


## NeoClo

> Ohhhhhhh je reviens pendant que çà grimpe, grimpe avant d'être complètement bloquée.
> 
> 226.30 ----- râté, toujours bloquée.


226,30--------227,02
Patience et ténacité, centime par centime pour dépasser les 227....j'ai cliqué pour toi fan  

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je ne savais pas pour Hello que Danielle y était. Je pense qu'il faudrait créer un post QUE pour Hello non, comme cela on pourrait faire comme pour d'autres assos, mettre le montant à chaque fois qu'il y a des clics ; en plus c'est stimulant.
> 
> 
> 4.222.41 ----- 4.223.01. Je continue les pubs sont ultra-courtes, c'est super !


D'accord avec toi fan, je pense pense qu'un post dédié permettrait de cliquer cliquer cliquer...et suivre la progression et se motiver aussi 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Les deux séries du matin faites.
> 
> Tu ne cliques rien, ça marche sans problème.
> Alors qu'au début, il fallait copier scrupuleusement le mot sinon ça ne fonctionnait pas.
> La moindre erreur et tu recommençais !


Merci pour l'astuce vag!!!! c'est plus confortable

----------


## papillon68

228,10

----------


## NeoClo



----------


## fanelan

Tu es en retard Papillon : 229.10 et çà continue encore et encore  

Un volontaire pour créer un post juste pour Hello du Paradis ? Sinon je peux le faire si tout le monde est d'accord.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Petits coeurs faits.

http://helpanimal.fr/associations/

----------


## vagabong 68

> Tu es en retard Papillon : 229.10 et çà continue encore et encore  
> 
> Un volontaire pour créer un post juste pour Hello du Paradis ? Sinon je peux le faire si tout le monde est d'accord.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Petits coeurs faits.
> 
> http://helpanimal.fr/associations/


D'accord car j'en perds mon latin.
Petits coeurs vous allez me manquer.

----------


## fanelan

Oui, même s'ils n'étaient pas nombreux.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

230.63, je vais aller ESSAYER de cliquer pour les autres.

----------


## fanelan

Petits coeurs faits.

----------


## NeoClo

> Tu es en retard Papillon : 229.10 et çà continue encore et encore  
> 
> Un volontaire pour créer un post juste pour Hello du Paradis ? Sinon je peux le faire si tout le monde est d'accord.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Petits coeurs faits.
> 
> http://helpanimal.fr/associations/


D'accord aussi! Merci Fan.

 de minuit faits.

----------


## fanelan

231.55 ----- 235.35

----------


## fanelan

Petits coeurs faits.

----------


## vagabong 68

Les trois séries de la journée : faits.
A demain.

----------


## papillon68

et sur :  http://www.animalwebaction.com/

couvertures - abris - nourriture

----------


## fanelan

Petits coeurs faits.

----------


## champardenais

http://helpanimal.fr/associations/

----------


## vagabong 68

Petits coeurs du soir,
bonsoir.

----------


## vagabong 68

C'est reparti.

----------


## papillon68

d'après le mail que j'ai reçu c'est la dernière journée sur helpanimal 

il y a des pubs de 1 centime sur helloasso , sachant qu'il faut 50 euros en 1 mois de clics pour qu'un virement soit fait , merci aux petites fées de cliquer pour les minous de Danielle 
http://www.helloasso.com/association...-des-chats#_=_

----------


## vagabong 68

Deux séries de coeurs aujourd'hui.

----------


## fanelan

236.68 ----- 238.01

----------


## papillon68

je remets le lien ,merci pour les 70 minous de Danielle et l'association

http://www.helloasso.com/association...adis-des-chats

----------


## vagabong 68

Voilà, j'ai fait mes derniers coeurs.

64,448 est le montant de la somme collectée pour les chats de Danielle.

----------


## fanelan

J'ai l'impression que l'on est plusieurs à cliquer. Le compteur monte.... et j'adore leur pub pour les chaussures.

238.50 ----- 239.82 aieeee

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Après croquettes gratuites la semaine dernière, c'est avec beaucoup de peine ce matin que j'ai constaté que Help animal venait a son tour de fermer ses portes. Nous ne ferons donc plus de petit cœur.

----------


## champardenais

oui surprise ce matin *collecte terminée*

----------


## fanelan

Non pas surprise Champ, ils avaient prévenu.
Tant pis il nous reste Hello et au moins avec celui de Danielle je ne suis pas bloquée.

----------


## champardenais

je n'avais pas fait attention

----------


## fanelan

Hello ----- 243.09

----------


## vagabong 68

Plus de petits coeurs, hélas.

----------


## lilinea59

oui mais est ce que l'asso aura son dû ? suite aux ptits coeurs ?

----------


## papillon68

coucou oui dans un mail envoyé les associations recevront un chèque , merci pour vos clics , on peut continuer sur :
http://www.helloasso.com/association...adis-des-chats
http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php?id=366#ho
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/couvertures/
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/abris/
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/nourriture/
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/granules/

et diffuser pour la boutique :
http://association-au-paradis-des-ch....com/boutique/

----------


## fanelan

243.25

----------


## fanelan

243.70 ----- 244.50

----------


## vagabong 68

> 243.70 ----- 244.50


A quoi correspond cette somme, chère Fanelan ?

----------


## fanelan

Chère Vag, cela correspond à :
j'ai commencé à 243.70 ----- j'ai fini à 244.50
sauf que je ne comptabilise pas ; donc + 80


248.02 ----- 249.11

----------


## NeoClo

250,75------251,29

----------


## fanelan

251.41 ---- 252.28 ----- aieee

----------


## NeoClo

262,68

----------


## fanelan

263.76 ----- grrrr ----- rien.

----------


## NeoClo

265.51............

----------


## fanelan

265.94 et toujours aie, pas possible Hello, ils font grève ?

----------


## NeoClo

265.94....265.95 puis aie....:'(

----------


## fanelan

Désolant !

----------


## fanelan

aie

----------


## NeoClo

Aie

----------


## fanelan

Je me répète, triste, dégoûtée, je me sens blouzée par Hello, même si les copines sont là pour essayer aussi à ramener des petits sous pour tous ces pauvres loulous et minous.
Alors que Hello à une époque, pas si lointaine, nous a stimulé à fond, dépitée de ne pas pouvoir cliquer et aider.

----------


## NeoClo

A mon avis ils n'ont plus de Pubs et doivent refaire les stocks....

Courage!

----------


## fanelan

J'espère que tu as tout bon Néo.On est un début de mois, peut-être que... je croise tout.

----------


## fanelan

266.10 ----- 266.13

----------


## NeoClo

266.16 ---- Aie!

----------


## fanelan

266.33 ----- 266.36

----------


## NeoClo

266.42 ------ Aie

----------


## NeoClo

266.42----267.22

----------


## fanelan

268.21 ----- aie.

----------


## fanelan

268.39 ----- 2689.00

----------


## NeoClo

269,01 ------- 269,18

----------


## fanelan

269.20 ----- 269.89 ------ aie.

----------


## NeoClo

270,19
+23

----------


## fanelan

Je cliques pour trois assos en même temps, çà marche bien.
270.61 --- 271.10

----------


## fanelan

271.65 ----- 272.00

----------


## NeoClo

272.02 --------- 272.22

----------


## fanelan

272.22 ----- 272.71

----------


## NeoClo

272.93 ------ 273.21

Certaines pub bien plus longues que d'autres....patience....pfff....

http://www.helloasso.com/association...adis-des-chats

----------


## fanelan

273.23 ----- 273.31

J'ai cliqué environ 1h30 et que 6 cts

----------


## NeoClo

> 273.23 ----- 273.31
> 
> J'ai cliqué environ 1h30 et que 6 cts

----------


## fanelan

??? ----- 274.50

----------


## fanelan

274.74 ----- 275.20

----------


## fanelan

Commencé à 10h55 - 11h35           275.21 ----- 275.79

----------


## NeoClo

> Commencé à 10h55 - 11h35           275.21 ----- 275.79


Quelle ténacité, bravo 

Moi j'ouvre plein de fenêtres en même temps et je laisse tourner car c'est tellement long.....

----------


## fanelan

Je regardai la TV en même temps, sinon, c'est long à ne rien faire.
Toujours la même pub Bioth****
 Quand même mon score + 58 pour 40 minutes, çà fait long ! mais on ne va pas trop râler, au moins çà marche.

----------


## NeoClo

276,02  ---- 276,33

moi j'avais une pub pour une mutuelle hyper longue et là maintenant retour de Bioth***

----------


## NeoClo

276,92 ------ 277,61

----------


## fanelan

278.27 ----- aie....

----------


## fanelan

278.60 ----- aie....

----------


## NeoClo

aie ---- aie ----aie....

----------


## fanelan

278.60 ----- 278.61 1 ct

----------


## papillon68

petit hors sujet , mais toujours pour l'association "au paradis des chats" merci de diffuser aussi 

*La nouvelle Tombola du coeur au profit de l'association vient de démarrer !*
*Tous les détails en cliquant sur l'image ci-dessous :*
image: http://association-au-paradis-des-ch...agetombola.jpg
 

*Cliquez ici pour accéder au site*
En savoir plus sur http://association-au-paradis-des-ch...Ulzal2PhlWB.99

----------


## NeoClo

278,89 ------- 279,14

----------


## fanelan

279.17 ----- aie

----------


## fanelan

Toujours bloquée.

----------


## fanelan

1 ct

----------


## NeoClo

-------- 279,90

----------


## fanelan

280.15 ----- aie

http://www.helloasso.com/association...adis-des-chats

----------


## fanelan



----------


## NeoClo

280,26

----------


## fanelan

281.42 -----  je ne lâche pas la main.

----------


## fanelan

282.43

----------


## fanelan

283.31 ----- 283.52

----------


## papillon68

282.17 ---- 283.52

----------


## fanelan

285.96 ----- 287.24 ----- aie.

----------


## NeoClo

287.24-------287.32

----------


## fanelan

http://www.helloasso.com/association...adis-des-chats

----------


## fanelan

287.32 ----- 288.30

----------


## fanelan

aie....

----------


## NeoClo

288,40 ---- 288,90

----------


## fanelan

288.94 ----- 289.63

----------


## fanelan

290.10 ----- 290.34 ----- aie.

----------


## NeoClo

290,50

----------


## NeoClo

+23cts
295,15

----------


## fanelan

296.25 ----- 297.11 ----- aie.

----------


## NeoClo

298,78
+35cts

----------


## fanelan

298.81 ----- 299.10

----------


## fanelan

299.18 ------ 299.64 ---- aie

----------


## NeoClo

300,16
+51

http://www.helloasso.com/association...adis-des-chats

----------


## fanelan

300.70 ----- 300.82 ----- aie.

----------


## fanelan

301.29 ----- 301.33 ----- aie.

----------


## fanelan

301.69 ----- 301.74

----------


## fanelan

302.06 ----- 302.17

----------


## fanelan

302.86 ----- 302.88 qui fait mieux ????

----------


## fanelan

304.17 ----- 304.30

----------


## fanelan

306.20 ----- 306.25

----------


## fanelan

306.36

----------


## Chenille

Le lien du premier message ne fonctionne plus, c'est temporaire ou il est mouru ?

----------


## fanelan

308.27

----------


## fanelan

Je ne sais puisque nous remontons le dernier lien à chaque fois.

308.54 ----- 308.56, juste 2 cts pour s'échauffer (enfin j'espère).

----------


## fanelan

Ca coince.........
308.76 ----- 308.85

----------


## fanelan

309.19 ----- 309.24 bofff

----------


## fanelan

+ 1 ct.....

----------


## fanelan

310.84 ----- 310.92

----------


## NeoClo

311,01
+5cts

http://www.helloasso.com/association...adis-des-chats

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le lien du premier message ne fonctionne plus, c'est temporaire ou il est mouru ?


Oui le site a été arrêté hélas  ::

----------


## fanelan

311.03 ----- aie ----- même pas 1 ct.

----------


## fanelan

312.02 ----- 312.06

----------


## fanelan

313.09 ----- 313.14

----------


## NeoClo

313,52
+11 cts

----------


## fanelan

315.93 ----- 315.96

----------


## fanelan

317.36 ----- 317.39

----------


## fanelan

320.24 ----- 320.28 quel scoreeeee.

----------


## NeoClo

320,50
+21 cts

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 320.24 ----- 320.28 quel scoreeeee.


Magnifique  ::

----------


## fanelan

327.05 ----- 328.42

----------


## NeoClo

332,83
+68cts

http://www.helloasso.com/association...adis-des-chats

----------


## fanelan

332.21 ----- 333.06, il y a encore des clics les copines, mais il faut que je me bouges......

----------


## NeoClo

336,96
+59cts puis Aie!

----------


## NeoClo

337,55
Aie aie aie  ::

----------


## fanelan

337.55 ----- aie.

----------


## Sara38

J'ai un message d'erreur si je clique sur le lien. J'essaie de le copier coller directement.

----------


## fanelan

aie.

----------


## fanelan

337.61 ----- + 0.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## fanelan

Bon !!! ce n'est pas mieux ici !!!

----------


## fanelan

grrrrrrrrrr

----------


## fanelan

Je vois que tout le monde désespère avec Hello.

----------

